# Marine Aquariums > Equipment and Water Quality Management >  dry or wet skim

## lost

Would like you thoughts on this, how is your skimmer set up wet or dry and why?

----------


## Gary R

Two ways to look at it Dave is, Wet skim removes more salt water and more trace elements and less junk. Dry skim removes more junk and less salt water is removed and all the good trace elements stay in the tank ........as i feed my tank a lot, i use a Dry skim which gets more junk out and leaves all the good stuff a loan.

----------

*lost* (04-11-2017)

----------


## Gary R

This is my skimmer cup after 3 days dry skimmingIMG_1337.jpg

----------


## lost

Thanks gary what is that "thing" that the air line is connected to ? yesterday it went mad nearly overflowed with light green water but today it is quiet and I can just see bubbles coming up the neck of the chember

----------


## Gary R

It is a baffle .......it keeps the noise down a bit like a car exhaust pipe.

Sounds  like yours is working now  :Smile:

----------


## lost

Untitled4.jpgfingers crossed it is, I do have one of them but the only place to fit is is were you adjust the air for the bubbles not sure about that

----------


## Gary R

looking Good Dave .....if you are getting runny green water coming out of it, try turning it down a little more not too much and it should come out a bit thicker and browner.

----------


## lost

Thanks don't think I can turn it down any more the valve is nearly open now

----------

